# Gerbil Fairy came to visit



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks Brother (you know who you are )


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I am so ...........confused.


----------



## ragin' cajun (Mar 12, 2007)

Those gerbils there need to be punished, put 'em in the cage!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

RPB67 said:


> I am so ...........confused.


:tpd: :r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I am so ...........confused.


me too....

I hate to say this; but you know those are fakes, right? I mean ... I *think* it was irony I detected in the first post; but I just want to be sure.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

ragin' cajun said:


> Those gerbils there need to be punished, put 'em in the cage!


you're right about that. I think they need to be fed to the hungry sharks ... with lasers mounted on their heads.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Is the gerbil fairy delivering fakes these days   


I didn't even realize the first one was a barber pole! :r :r :r :r


I just looked at the cohiba, which doesn't look like a piramide to me! :r :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

didn't know RyJ made a barbers pole
learn somethin' new every day


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

The Professor said:


> me too....
> 
> I hate to say this; but you know those are fakes, right? I mean ... I *think* it was irony I detected in the first post; but I just want to be sure.


Actually I had thought they came from a reliable source, He will be very disappointed to hear to hear this. This is an area I am not very well educated in. Thanks for the heads up! Two of us Brothers here will have just recieved an education! Could you elaborate on the "fakness"


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> Actually I had thought they came from a reliable source, He will be very disappointed to hear to hear this. This is an area I am not very well educated in. Thanks for the heads up! Two of us Brothers here will have just recieved an education! Could you elaborate on the "fakness"


Lets see:

The Cohiba 06 EL was a piramide.

The band on the cohiba is wrong - the script is not correct.

The RyJ 07 EL uses a different band, is not a barber pole and is more of a robusto size.

That should cover it for now.

[edit] - Don't worry about it too much, it happens to all of us at one point in time. I would definitely never use that source again.  :r


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

SDmate said:


> didn't know RyJ made a barbers pole
> learn somethin' new every day


they dont, plus the bands on those cigars come in question also..

Hope your friend didnt spend too much on those..


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Besides everything else mentioned, would any Cohiba have veins that prominent on the wrapper?


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

SDmate said:


> didn't know RyJ made a barbers pole
> learn somethin' new every day





havana_lover said:


> they dont, plus the bands on those cigars come in question also..
> 
> Hope your friend didnt spend too much on those..


shoulda added the ol smilie.. sorry


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

those pictures made my day... :r ... seriously


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

SDmate said:


> shoulda added the ol smilie.. sorry


oh, my bad.. hehe :hn


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you Brothers! These were the only two I recieved, The other Brother I dont believe invested much and or any, but had intentions of aquiring more and a few others that were available. I will be PM'ing him and making sure he see's this! 
Thanks again!


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I know it's said to death but it's so true. A little research can go a long way. This may help with some edumacation:

2007 EL's http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=791

2006 El's http://www.cigarcyclopedia.com/news/news.php?c=journal&id=495


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> Thank you Brothers! These were the only two I recieved, The other Brother I dont believe invested much and or any, but had intentions of aquiring more and a few others that were available. I will be PM'ing him and making sure he see's this!
> Thanks again!


hey it's better to know now, than when you start gifting them to people, 
I'd be contacting the vendor for a refund right quick


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

SDmate said:


> hey it's better to know now, than when you start gifting them to people,
> I'd be contacting the vendor for a refund right quick


I am sure the other Brother will look into it, I am sure it came from a source he trusted, otherwise he would not have passed them on to me.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Even though they are fakes, I have to now wonder how a Havana barber pole style cigar would smoke? Maybe an EL Cohiba wrapped with a Natural and Maduro 5 wrapper? Hopefully they will release one as an EL someday.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

SDmate said:


> didn't know RyJ made a barbers pole
> learn somethin' new every day


The funny thing is, I have a strong recollection of someone else mentioning a barber pole RyJ recently. I can't remember if it was here or another board.... Or maybe I saw the present in the past when it was the future. Hmmmmm.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

The Professor said:


> The funny thing is, I have a strong recollection of someone else mentioning a barber pole RyJ recently. I can't remember if it was here or another board.... Or maybe I saw the present in the past when it was the future. Hmmmmm.


i gifted you a 1970ish RyJ corona remember... i cant believe you forgot! :r


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

should this thread be moved to the "non-habanos forum" :chk


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

That sux getting faked like that.


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

A friend of mine brought me a couple of "gerbils" he bought in Cancun...one wasn't too bad of a fake, the other obvious on first sight...he still doesn't believe me that they aren't genuine, swears that "the guy" was on the level.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sorry you had to learn the hard way Coy...


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

livwire68 said:


> I am sure the other Brother will look into it, I am sure it came from a source he trusted, otherwise he would not have passed them on to me.


Live and learn. Unfortunately, you can be certain that all the other smokes that came from this "trusted source" are also fake. There are a few good vendors that have been fooled by "gray market" sources in the past, but no vendor could be fooled by these smokes.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 9, 2005)

o

Does this mean the cigars necessarily suck? I'd smoke 'em anyway, maybe they have some redeeming qualities.

-Ken


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Send these to 3x5card and Moki, they'll appreciate them.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Live and learn. Unfortunately, you can be certain that all the other smokes that came from this "trusted source" are also fake. There are a few good vendors that have been fooled by "gray market" sources in the past, but no vendor could be fooled by these smokes.


Agreed. No legitimate vendor could EVER pass those off as authentic and expect to remain in business for very long.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice fairy to test your knowledge of CCs.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Agreed. No legitimate vendor could EVER pass those off as authentic and expect to remain in business for very long.


:tpd:
These were pretty blatant fakes even to my untutored eye.


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

No excuses made, but the person I got these from obviously did not know and I am begining to think his vendor has no knowledge what so ever. I made the mistake of buying these two based on a friend who has the knowledge at their fingertips, but also relied on trustworthyness of someone who has a business. Live and learn, and hopefully saved another Brother from making the same mistake I did. We will see what unfolds over the next couple days.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> No excuses made, but the person I got these from obviously did not know and I am begining to think his vendor has no knowledge what so ever. I made the mistake of buying these two based on a friend who has the knowledge at their fingertips, but also relied on trustworthyness of someone who has a business. Live and learn, and hopefully saved another Brother from making the same mistake I did. We will see what unfolds over the next couple days.


I'm sorry you got burned.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

wow...in a bad way. sorry for the fakes.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

That is disappointing, man. Maybe he will make it up to you with a box of the real things. :ss


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

After searching around i couldnt even find a single habano that looks like legitly, size etc, On the thought of that its about time i do my own detective work-


----------

